# DEA banning the following



## reverendbenz (Jun 6, 2008)

Brand name products that will likely be scheduled as of 24 June 2008. That means "Banned", No longer Available!

4Ever Fit D-Drol

ALRI Ergomax

American Cellular Labs TREN-Xtreme

American Cellular Labs MASS-Xtreme

American Cellular Labs MMA-3-Xtreme

Anabolic Formulation Halo-T

Anabolic Formulation TrenaPLEX

AX Pheraplex

AX Ergomax

ANC Rage

APS Nutrition Ultra Mass Stack

Black China Labs Straight Phlexed

Black China Labs Super Flex

Black Dragon Labs Testanate 50

Black Dragon Nutrition TRENV-700

BCS Labs Halo-Tren 400

BCS Labs Testra-Flex

CEL P-Plex

Chapparal Labs Pheravol-V

CTD Labs Decabolen

CTD Trenbolen

DNA Testadrol 50

EST Phera-Vol

Evolution Labs Omnevol

Evolution Labs Sustevol

Evolution Labs ANEVOL

Fast Action D-Stianizol

Fast Action MD1T

Fast Action Monster Pack

Fast Action Trena

Finamax

Fizogen On Cycle Hardcore II

Generic Labz Phera Max

Genetic Edge Technologies SUS500

G.E.T.

Methyl V Test

FinaFlex

Phera 50

G.E.T.

Tren 250

Genetic Excel(GXL)Original HD

Growth Labs P-Max

Harcore Formulations T-Roid

IDS Ripped Tabs

IDS Sostenol 250

iForce 1,4 AD BOLD 200

iForce BOLD

Infinite Labs CycloTren

Intense Nutraceuticals Epiotren

Intense Nutraceuticals Tri Bolic

Juggernaut Nutrition Phera-Bol

Juggernaut Nutrition Tren X

Kilo Sports Phera-Mass

KiloSports Trenadrol

Molecular Nutrition Boldione

Myogenix(TCC) 17-Methyl X

Myogenix(TCC) Spawn

Myogenix(TCC) Xtreme Tren

Pharma Resources Pheragen

Pharmagenx Finigenx Magnum

Purus Labs E-Pol

Rockhard Formulations Razorbolic

Rockhard Formulations Equitren

Serious Nutrition Solutions Methyl-Plex XT

Tokkyo Stack

Tokkyo EQ

Tokkyo Tren

Tokkyo Methyl X

Be sure that this is only the beginning. 4 chlora and epithio type products won't be far behind...damn dea!!!


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

There's no fun allowed in the US is there?

Whatever happened to personal choice?


----------



## Ziricote (Feb 18, 2007)

Not all bad...stop kids from swallowing some oral steroids like they're sweets.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

are those being banned in uk also??


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2008)

wouldnt of thought it would be UK, then again my steroid knowledge is like nothing lol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

load of crap any way...


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

there not happy unless the banning something


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> load of crap any way...


ya prob right lol


----------



## darkiwi (Feb 25, 2008)

lol theyr proboly banning them cause they are a waste of money lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2008)

darkiwi said:


> lol theyr proboly banning them cause they are a waste of money lol


Far from a waste of money, they are all steriodal and work very well.

To the original poster what part of the south are you from?


----------



## reverendbenz (Jun 6, 2008)

im from arkansas...and just FYI everybody ive tried damn near everything on that list and they work GREAT!!!

ba baracuss no we dont get do anything!!!its like being a lil kid and hoping daddy doesnt kick your ass!! LOL


----------



## colinidj (May 23, 2008)

nothing works like real drugs or we'd all be usin them !


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Con and reverandbenz can you give me examples of results to back up the "Work Well" statements please as i know a few that have tried one or two of these and they where crap i would love to know your personnel results?

reverandbenz so you have tried every single one of these products?? if they worked that well why did you keep switching??


----------



## redman (Feb 2, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> Con and reverandbenz can you give me examples of results to back up the "Work Well" statements please as i know a few that have tried one or two of these and they where crap i would love to know your personnel results?
> 
> reverandbenz so you have tried every single one of these products?? if they worked that well why did you keep switching??


I cant Comment on the above but i know the origional superdrol is dien Based (so it a steroid and not a pro-hormone) and it fits into a cycle as an oral sterois very very well. propper PCT is a must though.


----------



## rdrage (May 17, 2008)

I've used some of the products on this page , as far as my opinion goes they are not of much use. Regular creatine works better. :beer:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

redman said:


> I cant Comment on the above but i know the origional superdrol is dien Based (so it a steroid and not a pro-hormone) and it fits into a cycle as an oral sterois very very well. propper PCT is a must though.


yes mate and that would be ok to why they are banned but i cannot believe every single one of these products work great as what has been suggested


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> Con and reverandbenz can you give me examples of results to back up the "Work Well" statements please as i know a few that have tried one or two of these and they where crap i would love to know your personnel results?
> 
> reverandbenz so you have tried every single one of these products?? if they worked that well why did you keep switching??


TBH mate i havent used them.

However they are the most popular item for recreational bbs where i am at the moment, my local store sponser carrys a lot of these and they all do some thing such as weight increase strenght increase ext its quite visable in the guys i see in the gym and then once they stop them they generally lose a lot of gains due to no pct IMO.

The most direct experience i have is with humoguno which my training partner used which added a plate to his squat and ten lb to his frame using the reccomended dose for one month. Also i have my gf on 1/3 of a IDS mass tab and even in 20 days i have seen a large body recomposition.

Reverandbenz that is crazy that you have tried ALL of those because as far as i know nearlly all of those are 17-a and thus liver toxic.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Reverandbenz - have to agree with swiss tony, your the Trevor Smith of Pro hormones. :lol:

Thinking about it thats probably why they got banned in then end people were takeing them like candy thinking because they were OTC they were risk free.


----------



## reverendbenz (Jun 6, 2008)

i switched because i was once under the employ of a supplement retailer and was sent stuff when it came out so i could try it.i pretty well only take finaflex now...and if you want results hows 20 lbs in 3 weeks(muscle not fat) with a **** diet and i kept 17 pounds after i was done


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2008)

reverendbenz said:


> i switched because i was once under the employ of a supplement retailer and was sent stuff when it came out so i could try it.i pretty well only take finaflex now...and if you want results hows 20 lbs in 3 weeks(muscle not fat) with a **** diet and i kept 17 pounds after i was done


Absalutely NOT calling you a liar mate but do throw up some pics i am curious because 17lb is a ton its muscle i can only dream of gaining that much in a year let alone 3 weeks.

FYI i am down south also in SC.


----------



## reverendbenz (Jun 6, 2008)

yeah i know most of them were liver toxic and it was very stupid to put my body through that....its probably why i cant drink anymore..and as i said in previous post i knew the risk but it was my job so i did what i had to to get $$


----------



## reverendbenz (Jun 6, 2008)

ill take some pics asap to post up


----------



## reverendbenz (Jun 6, 2008)

SC huh...hows the weather??its ****in and pourin out here


----------



## reverendbenz (Jun 6, 2008)

yeah it was nuts...i thought i was dreaming it for a while


----------



## reverendbenz (Jun 6, 2008)

oh and i have no idea who trevor smith is...lol


----------



## glenn (Jan 20, 2008)

reverendbenz

apart from finaflex can you recomend any more

as you have been such a lab rat


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2008)

reverendbenz said:


> SC huh...hows the weather??its ****in and pourin out here


Actually its been raining a tiny bit which is good as we are in a drought but still hot as ****


----------



## Ziricote (Feb 18, 2007)

20lb of muscle...more like 19lb of water, glycogen and fat and a lb of actual muscle.


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

I am positive some pro-hormones work, there are far too many clever organic chemists who work for supplement companies for some of them not to.

Some are really like new designer steroids.

This is the issue though, you almost have to be an organic chemist to interpret exactly what the pro-hormone is, and which ones will work.

Otherwise, in probably 8 times out of 10, it will be half the results with twice the sides.

Not that it matters now anyway, as the whole pro-hormone market in the US is going down the pan.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I hear that there is some tren one on the market that works very well.

A guy at work owns a maxmuscle and he sells it.

Although he has put on alot of size, I know he juices and maybe he said it was that to sell it. It is expensive @ 80 bucks a bottle for a 30 day supply.

The whole problem I have with all these new drugs is nobody really knows the sides once they pop up.

I remember more than one guy taking that M1T stuff and getting gyno that they could not get rid of.

I have heard guys crash so hard it seemed worse at the time than steroids.

Not to mention they are more expensive than the real deal.

Some were doing the over the counter natural anti-estrogen then getting rebound gyno......lol, I mean all this for being over the counter?


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Trevor Smith was a genius, He is like Paul B, Mike mentzer ect.

Sadly he passed away a few years ago to young but he wrote a number of good articles on training ect. I advise you to look him up.

oh yea he was 400+lbs at the time of his death.

One annoying point was his wife/family destroyed the majority of his research he had made a series of videos, logs ect that would have been invaluble to bodybuilders.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

reverendbenz said:


> i switched because i was once under the employ of a supplement retailer and was sent stuff when it came out so i could try it.i pretty well only take finaflex now...and if you want results hows 20 lbs in 3 weeks(muscle not fat) with a **** diet and i kept 17 pounds after i was done


impossible mate muscle is not created this fast, if you gain 20lbs of muscle with no fat how did you lose 3lbs?

post pics up of before and after to prove your claim otherwise is it just talk


----------



## Ziricote (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh, the guy that did the "Beyond Failure" routine? That guy made Ronnie etc look small, kind of unfortunate that there aren't too many pictures of him (worth noting that he wasn't anywhere as lean as ronnie etc) but still a giant.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Ziricote said:


> Oh, the guy that did the "Beyond Failure" routine? That guy made Ronnie etc look small, kind of unfortunate that there aren't too many pictures of him (worth noting that he wasn't anywhere as lean as ronnie etc) but still a giant.


Yes thats him.


----------



## noturbo (Oct 27, 2006)

Is this that Trevor Smith guy? 400lbs? thats bloody huge lol


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Yes thats him


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Wow......Dude is huge.....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> impossible mate muscle is not created this fast, if you gain 20lbs of muscle with no fat how did you lose 3lbs?
> 
> post pics up of before and after to prove your claim otherwise is it just talk


bump for pics


----------



## reverendbenz (Jun 6, 2008)

im workin on pics...calm down..my computer got fried so im having to use a friends right now...as as soon as mines up and runnin again ill post them


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

why calm down i am not frustrated just keen to see someone gaining 20lbs of fat free muscle in 3 weeks....

so you have the pic from before all ready yes? if so post that up i really cannot wait to see this gain...


----------



## reverendbenz (Jun 6, 2008)

i found a couple from before over here at my buddies house....here you go


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

so this is before the gain then?

cannot wait to see the ones with 20lbs of lean ripped muscle added to your frame as because you have a small frame it should look impressive


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2008)

reverendbenz said:


> i found a couple from before over here at my buddies house....here you go


Mate to be honest i am shocked that you have tried all those products and have only that level of size, at the end of the day diet and training are the important factors.

Sorry brother but you didnt gain 20lb i am sure you gained 20lb of body weight and you didnt add what appears like visable fat but that doesnt mean 20lb of MUSCLE.

Intercellular water, intermuscular fat, fat sub q but just not tons and tons so you couldnt really see an increase, glycogen storage and even just constipation (try taking a colon cleanse for 3 days if you dont believe me and watch what happens to your weight).


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Looks like a tasty cake!

hmmm you have a nice family mate, I hope everything goes well for you with the liver values ect..

With your structure it would be a huge transformation to gain 20lbs. That would basicly put you in a postion to compete.


----------



## reverendbenz (Jun 6, 2008)

thanx...yeah theyre pretty good kids.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

reverendbenz said:


> thanx...yeah theyre pretty good kids.


I love kids, they call those kids ginger kids reverend...................


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

According to Layne Norton, who is a BBer and doing his PhD in protein sythesis, only something like 5 g - 10 g of protein is deposited in the muscle every day. So that would mean 10 day - 1 kg or 2 lbs.

That is theoretical, and natural, but steroids are not going to make DNA sybhase enzymes or actin/myosin sybthesis enzymes work any faster.

They have a set rate of reaction.

You can't break the laws of thermodybamcs, and that is what enzyme kinetics basically are.


----------



## reverendbenz (Jun 6, 2008)

yeah if i woulda hat my hat off...my hairs the same color....gingers unite LOL


----------



## Ironhorse (Mar 21, 2008)

Who cares you can get real steroids for half the price of those jokeass supplements.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

so reverenbenz is that picture before the gain? i really want to see this 20lb gain of lean muscle in 3 weeks as i have been training for 20yrs and using gear for a good proportion of that, i would consider myself pretty knowledgeable in the realms of nutrition training and drugs of all types yet i could never gain 20lbs of lean muscle in 3 weeks.....so please mate place up a before and after full body pic of your results.


----------

